# Realms of Fightinge



## Zoe Mackay (Dec 1, 2015)

Not quite sure where this belongs, so feel free to move it:

An acquaintance of mine has written (and voiced a couple of the characters in) an animation based on MMOs. It's called "Realms of Fightinge" and I think it's quite funny. The first episode has just gone up:


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 1, 2015)

Kept me amused. How often will they go up?


----------



## Zoe Mackay (Dec 1, 2015)

The second one appears to be up already, the third on Friday.


----------

